# What's Compatible with Win8



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

Found the following compatibility list from Microsoft. It will help determine whether or not the software and devices installed on your computer is compatible with Win8.

Windows 8 Release Preview Compatibility Center: Find Updates, Drivers, & Downloads


----------



## Junior777 (Jul 25, 2012)

That has been out since the first release of the Consumer Preview. They have one for Windows 7 as well. They have been doing this since Windows 7 was in Beta.


----------

